# Humping at 8 weeks



## Vizslalover925 (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi everyone! I picked up my 8 week old Jax today! He's adjusting pretty well, I think he's scared of my hard wood floor though haha. Anyways, he's humping me nonstop any chance he gets. He jumps up, digs his nails in me, and then starts humping. I've tried "No!" And pulling him off me but he jumps right back on. I've tried ignoring him and walking away but then he starts right back up when I sit down again. Any ideas of what I can do??


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

;D cute, LOL

My two year old humps after meal time... Not the he's out of control, just happy. I redirect but don't reward. He gives up after a few tries.


----------



## purple_falafel (Oct 15, 2012)

maybe he's nervous of the new place and trying to get some control over something, and that is you? 

Barkley hasn't humped much. once or twice he'll hump his toy, and i'll do a light jab in his abdomen to get him to stop. And again maybe a couple times did he hump my leg. I gave him a real good "no!" as you have, but also pinned him by the head and legs (by the neck only never works for me - he just squirms and scratches). Some might think this is severe, but i think being humped by a 50lb adult male will be pretty severe too. Hasn't really done it since! That being said, he's only 5.5mo and hasn't started peeing with his leg up yet, so I think i'll have to revisit my options sooner rather than later, but for now that's what worked. I feel like at 8weeks, he isnt doing it to mate with your leg, but more to make himself feel like he's in control.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

I still suffer from this ;D

I asked for the frontal Lobotomy 

its a stress release ;D


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Pup is only checking... All equipment is up to code and in working order


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

I just looked and didn't see much helpful advice. I don't seem to think it's that cute and when Oso humped a few times as a young pup, I didn't particularly enjoy it. I mean HE was cute, but not really the behavior. It sounds like you are doing a lot of right things, you just need some confidence in your approach. 

I would recommend keeping a leash on your little guy at all times. Not only does this make it easier to pull him/her off, even if he's clinging (especially if on some kind of harness), but it also gets him used to the leash and easy to control for teaching moments like leave it, etc. You also may consider teaching 'sit' or some positive replacement behavior. Pull off (while giving as little attention as possible, but potentially making a no noise), give command for positive behavior and reward the positive behavior with praise or a treat. 

Another thought is "acting like a tree", so keeping body straight and turning our back towards him ignoring. We did this for jumping. When Oso didn't respond, we would move ourselves actually into another room (the only time he wasn't supervised). When we opened the door he would be sitting there nicely waiting for us. Sometimes with a cocked head. If we came in and he jumped again, we would "be a tree" ignore and leave room. Repeat until we re-entered without jumping. I could see this working with humping as well.

Lastly, you may want to engage in hand feeding. Make sure to walk in the door before the pup, have him sit and wait while you put down treat or water and then he only gets it when released, etc. Play games such as the "mine" game (in My Smart Puppy by Brian Kilcommons). Make it clear that you are a respectful and wonderful top dog in the home and create an environment where pup knows he respects you and then good things happen. There is no need for him to try to show you he's on top, when you so clearly are.

I do think humping a toy and humping an owner is different. Humping a toy may be a release whereas humping your owner certainly sends some kind of message.


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

My v tried to hump me a few times when he was about 10-12 week... I just walked away and/or my husband pulled him off me with a sharp "no". (Wilson frequently pinned me against the counter so he was humping my back - nowhere for me to go!). I discourage humping other dogs -- sharp no and pull him off. Toys are another thing -- he has only humped a toy once but it was a doggie toy so I didn't much care. Wilson is 10 months now and rarely humps


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

We did it the same as mlwindc - either I or the other half pulled him off me with a sharp 'no'. He only tried a few times mid-zoomy and we havent seen it since then.


----------

